# Sick lamb- copied from "3 week old gulf coast native lamb"



## jodief100 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am posting this because she added it to her thread about her lamb and I hope it will get more attention here.  Please go to her thread to respond.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19122

*EMERGENCY!

Help! Zoey is ill- not sure what is wrong. This past Thursday evening (really 12: 00 am Friday morning) she was given her bottle of milk as usual, she appeared happy and fine- then at 4:00 a.m. I went to check on her and she was lying asleep on her bed and it was difficult to wake her. Once awake she was groggy, and she refused her bottle. Since that 12:00 a.m bottle she has not taken more than 2 ounces of milk replacer and today is Saturday!!! She has nibbled a bit on grass- but refuses any feed or hay.

I called the vet and asked her if this was the beginning of the end for Zoey- she said it may not be her earlier problem (suspected abscess) but something else- as her temp has not risen- it is in the 102.9 range (her norm usually 103). We gave her another dose of Nuflor antibiotic and the vet gave us some other vaccines and an oral dose of something that smelled like turpentine.

After giving her the oral stuff Zoey has been acting weaker. She is alert, but doesn't want to move around much. I have tried giving her electrolytes by syringe and she has taken a few ounces of it- plus about an ounce of milk.

She has been urinating and defecating as normal. On palpitating her stomach area she shows no sign of it hurting. No swelling.

I am so puzzled- she has been doing so great- this came on so suddenly.

I am so worried and so scared. Please, if any body has any suggestions- please write!!!!

Sandy*


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 9, 2012)

What about giving her a B Complex shot. I would also tube her. I'm wondering if the replacer has anything to do with it. Are you sure it is fully mixed up when you give it to her? I would also get some probiotics into her.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your suggestion and it is a good one- I have been giving her a probiotics daily since she was just a few days old- I am a firm believer in their benefits- for sheep and people!

I'm going to post to my original thread about the latest on Zoey- and it is good news- she is recovering- still not quite herself, but she is taking in more fluids and eating more grass. I am tentively confident that she will now pull through.

Thanks again for your post, and thanks for caring for Zoey!

Sandy


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

Zoey continues to improve- only it appears today that one of her back legs is stiff when she walks. It is only slight- but could this be a sign of her having had a stroke?

I will continue this thread under the original topic of "3 week old gulf coast native lamb" in the birthing, weaning and raising lambs section.

Thank you for any information.

Sandy


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 10, 2012)

Has she had any vaccinations?


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Karen,

She has only had some vaccinations - she is just over 8 weeks old. The vet mentioned a number of things that may have caused the issues Zoey was having this weekend- and her not having all her shots yet may have played into it.

I have had Zoey since she was 12 hours old. Her mother was unable to take care of her. She developed a fever when she was 2 days old- and basically her fever never has gone below 102.7 since I have had her. She has been on round after round of antibiotics- she improves each time, then when the antibiotics round is over- she gets sick again. The vet feels she maybe suffering from an internal abscess. But one thing that made this weekend crisis so unexpected is that Zoey had gone for 4 weeks without any antibiotics and was thriving. Suddenly, she refuses to eat, and is almost comatose BUT her fever was not elevated during this weekend's event.

The oral medication and the two injections that she was given this weekend- turned her around- since all was in a whirl this weekend- and my husband went and got the medicine from the vet- I don't know what the meds were. One of the good things that happened this weekend was that I caught the vet just as she literally was going out the door for a week's vacation- and we got her in time to give us the things for Zoey. She does have standby vet while she is gone that we can call- but I am waiting until she gets back and to find out what the meds were that she gave us to give Zoey.

I have never had sheep in my life! I am a total newbie- and have had to learn as I go along. The wonderful friends on Backyard Herd have been a lifesaver to me and Zoey!

Thanks for writing.

Sandy


----------

